# Tpn+



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get it? I can get regular TPN from big als but I cant seem to find the +...


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone?????


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

The + is only in root tab.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS...tionplus12caps

Just toss a pinch of N & P in the tank every other
day or mix up a batch and dose by the ml, as long
as you are getting some to the plants is all that matters.

Light and C02 is 90% of it.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is what I was talking about.

http://www.tropica.dk/article.asp?type=news&id=687


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Does not appear to be any in the US, you can try the UK sites or send Tropica an email or just dose a little NPK


----------

